# Red River trial - in Colorado!



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Starting tomorrow. 

Derby at Cherylon Loveland's. 
Open at Kenny Trott's. 

Tailgate Friday night at Kenny & Marcy's!! All welcome!!


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone have any info on the derby?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby
1st-Roy Mackey/Hatch
2nd-Trish Johnson/Tango
3rd-Barb Bransted/Trapper
4th-Marcy Wright/Deke
RJ-Marcy Wright/Tavi
Jams-6,8,14


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats to all that place and a special woot woot to Barb Bransted and Trader


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open
1st-Stanley/Trott
2nd-Doc/Trott
3rd-Cheech/Lawrence
4th-Colby/Larsen
RJAM-Mickey/Bickley
JAM-Bess/Trott
JAM-Push/Mackey

Amateur to third: 2,3,6,7,8,10,12,19,22,23,24,25,35,39,41,43,44,46,49,50,52


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

John, Hatch's litter mate says congratulations on your derby win.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Barb and Trader!!!! Yee Haw!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur
1st-Billie/Harris
2nd-Manny/Bickley
3rd-Doc/Hare
4th-Maddy/McCartney
RJAM-Leo/Caire
JAMs to 19,39,41

A HUGE shout out to the judges. This was a trial pulled together at the "last minute". Thanks to Kati Gutermuth, Brian Biesemeier, Ed Aycock and John Hoggatt!! We could not have done it without you!!

And thank you to all the pitched in and helped. It always takes a village and our village is pretty awesome.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Having done 2 Opens this Spring I had no intention of judging again this year but when certain people call it is difficult to say no. John Hoggatt and I judged the Derby and Amateur at Cherylon Loveland's a place I know well having had 3 dogs with her from 2008-2011. The grounds are spectacular, thanks to Cherylon for making them available and to Kenny, Marcy, and Mark Edwards for putting the trial together on short notice. Thanks to everyone who helped, our crew was great and made for an easy, and as enjoyable as judging can be, experience. The bonus was I got to watch 3 really nice Holland puppies who got 2nd, 3rd, and a Jam in the Derby.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree with Ed completely there are just certain people you cannot say no to especially a group of people who give so much to keep this game going. A big thank you to Marcy, Kenny and Mark Edwards who at the last minute put on a fabulous trial. Help was awesome, the atmosphere at the trial was tough to beat! Thanks for everything guys and hats off to you for a great job. Big congratulations on a good weekend too!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

What a great group of people to work with. That Colorado hospitality is 1st class Blue Ribbon quality. They have great grounds with an amazing back drop.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Joel and FC AFC Billie on your Amateur win!! 

Barb


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------

